# Good used backhoe bucket



## Sark (Jun 9, 2021)

I am trying to find a good used backhoe bucket for a Ford4500 with a 755 backhoe. My old bucket is worn out, rebuilding it is very expensive. I have tried several businesses and vintage part outlets only to come up empty. So does anyone know where I can find a bucket for this Ford backhoe.


----------

